# Pillar drill chuck replacement?



## 110samec (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi all,
The chuck in our pillar drill (I think its a clarke, only a cheap thing) keeps slipping constantly and letting go of the drill bit no matter how much you tighten it. Its only started to do this over the past few months, its done good work over the previous 6 for a cheapish machine. We've got spare chucks but I have never had to replace the chuck on a pillar drill before.
Does anybody know how to go about it?


----------



## Runner (Apr 7, 2013)

Try you tube [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYwssFDCAtM[/ame]


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 7, 2013)

On a pillar drill. Drill press is the common US term the chuck should be held on with a jarno taper. check the manual and verify this. any good industrial supply house should be able to supply you with a set of thin wedges that will pop that sucker off then replace it with a good key less one one. Jacob and rohm are good brands without breaking the bank about $60 -70  albrecht makes nice key-less ones  they are not cheap but never heard of complains about performance. but at $250 probably out of budget and cost more than the pillar drill.  

you need to know the taper size and get the right wedges







some chucks are threaded on so use caution but I expect if it is a Jarno taper there will be a gap between the chuck and arbor that has room for those wedges. 
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 7, 2013)

The chuck is mounted on a morse taper with a jarno taper. so if you want or need to remove the morse taper from the drill press follow the video . but to reove the chuck from the morse taper use the double wedges. 
Tin


----------



## dnalot (Apr 7, 2013)

My older drill press started doing that so I removed the chuck, applied a little fine lapping compound and then I ran the drill at low sped while I held the chuck against the tapered post. After cleaning the post and chuck I re-installed the chuck and gave it a good bang with a soft face hammer. It has held since then even though I do a lot of heavy drilling with it.


----------



## dnalot (Apr 7, 2013)

I think i miss read the problem. I thought you were referring to slippage at the tapper. Sorry

Mark T


----------

